# stocked trout on the 2wt



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

The stocked the local lake this week, so I grabbed the 2wt (TFO Pro 8'0" 3pc) and gave it a try. Windy today, so I found a good spot with the wind at my back and roll cast a #14 san juan worm under a strike indicator letting the choppy water give it some action. 
It worked!
One was even a jumper and gave me some good action on the 2wt.










I also noticed a few taking something on the surface as the sun was getting low in the sky, but since I had no idea what they were going after I stuck with the setup I was using.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice. I also got out for some stockies today on my 3wt. Fun fishin.

Not sure what they were rising to. Since they were fresh maybe they were looking for pellets? I remember one day last year while fishing a stocked lake not long after it was stocked the wind picked up breaking up the surface and then all of a sudden the water started boiling!! The fish must have thought pellets were being thrown into the lake or something. Definitely a sight to see.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Wabi,

What kind of 2wt reel do you have? I am looking at buy one maybe a Battenkill but I just started fly fishing and I like the idea of the ultra light style.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I was out at a stocked lake yesterday with spinning gear and also noticed fish rising and even saw 2 jump out of the water. 

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

meathelmet said:


> Wabi,
> 
> What kind of 2wt reel do you have? I am looking at buy one maybe a Battenkill but I just started fly fishing and I like the idea of the ultra light style.


I have an Okuma SLV 2/3 on the rod right now, but am thinking of a Battenkill I as a replacement this summer. After using a Redington Drift on my 3wt last year I've found I really like a click/pawl reel on the light rods.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice fish Wabi! Bet you had a great dinner!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice fish Wabi! Fish as in plural, not singular. This time of the year can be awesome fishing! It's always nice to see the UL fly fishermen out in force. I totally agree with the click / pawl reels. I mostly use click / pawl, and my reels that have drag usually have them backed all the way off so I can use my hand as the reel's drag and the butt of the rod for more leverage. And if anyone is looking for a UL outfit for a song and dance, I just put one in the marketplace.... (plug plug) :Banane01:


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Wabi is that a creel in your picture? If so, how do you like it for transporting fish? Is it easy to clean?


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> Wabi is that a creel in your picture? If so, how do you like it for transporting fish? Is it easy to clean?


Yes, it's a creel. Picked it up off eBay and have used it for a couple years. I like to go lightweight when fly fishing (UL rod/reel - lanyard for necessities like tippet, forceps, clipper, small fly box, floatant, hook sharpener, & thermometer - creel for fish I keep). That makes up my complete outfit most trips when I'm going on foot or even kayaking on the local lake. (of course I also have the required safety equipment in the kayak)
The creel works fine. I use it in cool weather and seldom keep fish in it for more than an hour or two before cleaning them and getting them on ice. Cleaning it (for me) is simply rinsing it out under running hot water and hanging it to dry. It gets the slime & dirt out well enough to suit me.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Like the pic with the creel in it.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Throw a foam beetle out there for those stockers, it will get crushed by 6 fish as soon as it hits the water. Thats what I do at Antrim Lake.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Another good option is a small streamer, the flashier and gaudier the better. Think about it, what do spin guys troll non stop for stockers: spinners. Flashy, bright little streamers stripped not far from the surface usually kills stockers. Of course what kills this plan is murky water...


----------

